# 1997 Nissan Maxima wont start



## bbyjiggle (Feb 4, 2014)

I have a 1997 nissan maxima that just wont start. I ahve changed the battery, alternator and the starter. Do anyone have any ideas to what the issue may be ?


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

bbyjiggle said:


> I have a 1997 nissan maxima that just wont start. I ahve changed the battery, alternator and the starter. Do anyone have any ideas to what the issue may be ?


Does it try to start at all, as in is the starter doing anything at all? 

If not, it might be your ignition switch: Have someone try and start the car, and use a multimeter on the sending wire attached to the starters solenoid to see if you are getting any volts to the starter when someone is trying to start it.

------------

Test all your relays under the hood, and all the fuses.

------------

I have heard security systems often prevent cars from starting.


----------



## denis_the_theif (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes! I had the exact same symptoms:
The dreaded ignition slop - Maxima Forums

I just taped it and that worked.


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

My problem with my sentra was that the single screw that holds down the ignition switch was loose, all I had to do was tighten it. I should have added some locktight to the screw to prevent it from happening again.


----------

